# Bison Hunt Report



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

OK all, are you ready for my report? Here goes!

First of all, it was the most disappointing hunt I have ever been on. Now I will explain, and give a few side notes as well. Pay attention Jody A. and pass this along to your superiors. I know you monitor this site!

I came to the conclusion several years ago, that the Utah DWR is more interested in money that actually maintaining quality hunting in Utah. Let me give an example or two. There is a cow elk hunt that takes place primarily in Cache, I believe it is called the Ogden South Cache area. There are tons of elk, and two or three hunts, depending on the year. The problem? It is primarily private property. That wouldn't even be a problem, except for the majority of the landowners refuse hunting access. I know, I tried. One said, "well, if you call before you put in for the hunt I'll give you three days of my choosing." Three days? When? Can I get off work, will it fit my schedule? With everyone else, it was a flat out "NO, we don't let anyone one". If the fish and game is interested in managing the herds, then it ought to be their responsibility to acquire access for hunters if they are going to sell permits for private land. The land owners aren't interested in managing the herds, or really in their removal. They just want the check from the fish and game for crop loss and damaged. A suggestion for the DWR. If the land owners won't grant hunting access, then they don't get they check. Real simple. But the DWR doesn't care. They just want the money from the sell of permits they know will go unfilled. Then as the herd grows, they can sell more permits and make more money. I guess they think too many od us are stupid. Maybe we are. I refuse to put in for that hunt again, even though my in-laws have a small piece of ground and get a couple depredation tags. It's rare that you can just happen to find any critters on their ground. The elk have become smart too. They come down after dark to feed in the haystacks, then heard back up on the face before sun up.

Another example was this years Parker Mt. doe pronghorn hunt. The first one opened right after the buck hunt closed. The animals were so skittish, that they were running as soon as they saw or heard a vehicle or human. Getting with 500 yards was extremely tough. The DWR gave out two doe permits. We had six tags, mine, my son-in-law's, and my son's (the one who passed away). We were able to manage one doe. Most people were as we were, frustrated as #$!!. Needless to say, the population wasn't hurt on that hunt. I don't know how the second hunt turned out, but at least there was a little time lapse between those last two. And by the way, the only way to get my son's money back for his permits, was to take a day off work and go down to the DWR office and get a form, then fill it out and bring it back. So because my son passed away, his deer and pronghorn tags went unused, but paid for, and it would have cost more money than the tags were worth to get them refunded. Such a compassionate group aren't they. Oh, and they wouldn't transfer the tags either, even though the meat could have gone to his widow and children. 

Now for the bison hunt.When one pays the price of a once-in-a-lifetime hunt, they expect a quality hunt. This is not a quality hunt. Oh, it might be if you manage to draw the early bull hunt. After that, it is several weeks of hunts, one right after the other, with no rest for the animals. Limited entry buck, bull bison, cow bison, either sex bison, co bison, cow bison. And another starts Wednesday, after this one closes on Tuesday. The animals are run so ragged that they find the most inaccessible areas of those mountains. And if you don't know the Henries, it is a very inhospitable range with peaks over 11,000 ft. This is a rather unusual year as far as snow goes, but snow doesn't bother bison. Those of you who are going on this next hunt, BRING SNOWMOBILES. Four wheeler won't get you high enough. If you have horses, you could try the Swap Flat area, but it is only accessible by foot or horse. The road to Cave Flat will close on Monday. So that area will be out. Tarantula is a maybe, but we didn't hear of any critters being seen down there. By the way, they close Cave Flat so they can get their bison herd count. So I guess if you could get into the area around it, you might find some sneaking into that area. Pennell Creek area had a kill of a small cow (They had a snowmobile). The other two kills were also accomplished with snow machines. One up between the Lonesome Beaver and McMillan Springs campgrounds, up in thew higher areas, and the third was in the Bull Creek area. We made it to Lonesome Beaver with the 4 wheelers, and glassed very heavily, but saw nothing. In fact, we saw nothing the entire four days we hunted. We talked to locals, The DNR
office and other hunters. Everyone on 4 wheelers had the same problem as us. Can't get to them. They have been pushed so hard that the only way to find them this year is on snomo's covering as much high ground as possible.

My take on this hunt? I wasted all the money I paid getting the tag (including the years of handling fees), paying for gas, food, and lodging. All told, more than a thousand dollars to go ride 4 wheelers for four days. If you want a quality hunt, don't choose this one. There is no quality. You would have much better odds in Vegas and look at the buildings they build with all the money they gain from people's stupidity. 

This year, the DWR sold more tags to "thin out the herd". Oh really? They definitely made a lot more money, with no more animals being taken, in fact it will be interesting to see the final count. My assumption will be that there will be no more kills than any other year, with the possibility of there being fewer. And we all know what that means. More tags for the next year, so they can make more money to save their [email protected]! @&& jobs at which they are pretty much worthless. When they start listening to their people in the field and the hunters themselves, then things might change. But until then, like most government bureaucracies, it will be more of the same, which translates to: it's only going to get worse!

So much for once-in-a-lifetime hunts. The sad part for me is, that I can never do this hunt again, even if it gets better.

Please understand you all, that I knew it was going to be a hard hunt. But four days of hard hunting, and not seeing an animal, or even a fresh track, does not a fun, quality hunt make. I could have spent that $1000 on plenty of other things that would have been much more satisfying. Had I known before what I know now, I would have never put in for that hunt.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Agreed on the OSC cow tag. I got lucky and found someone who was more than happy to let me on his ground. Killed a cow the very next morning
Agreed on most of what you said about the DWR.
Agreed on the Henries buff hunt too. My uncle drew the bull tag about 6 or 7 years ago and did not see an animal for 13 days. He killed a bull(within 1/2" of the state record) on the 14th day on their way back to camp 100' off the main road. Got it all on camera. 
I would be pissed to spend the time and money on a hunt that is supposed to be the best there is and not even see an animal. People are going to nail you for only hunting 4 days and complaining of no animals but if there are no animals, there are no animals.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I can tell ya this much from spending literally hundreds of days on the Henrys,,
The weather can make or break you in a heart beat!!!!

I've been on that range stuck in mud, snow, sleet, flash floods, you name it..........
Closest place I ever came to being killed by lightning........TWICE!

I saw my first Buff down there in 1985, Its always been a TOUGH HUNT!
But bad weather makes it even worse.

That is why its good advice to make time for a 7-14 day hunt,,,,
because more than likely you will lose a few days to weather every time......
And have the right equipment, when we hunt the Henrys in the winter we always have
ATV's and snowmobiles both,,,chains for the truck are a must. sorry about the bad luck.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like a crappy hunt so far. I hope you have better luck tomorrow and Tuesday. My neighbor never saw a buffalo his whole hunt either. He's pretty mad too. I hope you have snowmobiles now so you can get to them easier. 

I heard that mountain can be nasty. Good luck on the rest of your hunt.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I came home Friday evening. I just couldn't justify spending a few hundred dollars more. I live in Cache Valley, and coming back to get snowmobiles just isn't worth the expense. I tried to find out if I needed snowmobiles before the hunt, and was told that chains on the truck and 4 wheelers was all I should need. We got up above 9000 feet on the 4 wheelers as it was, but that wasn't enough. Part of my post was to try and help those going on the next hunt. By the way, my hunt was for 7 days, not 14.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Gary, very sorry about your hunt. I totally agree with you on the Ogden South Cache cow tag. I have that tag right now until the 31st and can't seem to find someone who will allow us to hunt on their ground, even for a fee. It is a bummer...

I will say that we have a good friend that shot a potential record book Bison a couple days before Thanksgiving down on the Henry's. He said it was a very tough hunt. He shot his bull at over 11,000 feet. He also had locals tell him that 4 wheelers were a bad idea down there as the Bison have become very aware of them and if heard, they bison are history. Sure wish you could have at least seen some animals and had a good hunt.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG it's called hunting for a reason. 

In the 90's I also had a December cow tag. First week we hunted 7 days on wheelers and only saw two herds way off. Came home and went back after Christmas. Another 5 days and only one decent chance on the northwest side. 

Disappointed I have a blank spot on my wall for a buffalo? Yep. Do I blame anyone? Nope. 

If you simply want to kill a buf go pay someone to let you shoot one in a pasture. The Henries hunt is an experience I'll remember for a lifetime.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry about your bad luck this year, but I'm not really sure that placing blame on the DWR is all that appropriate. They might issue the permits, but it's up to the hunter to figure out how to fill the tag — including wrangling with property owners, bad weather, remote mountain ranges and uncooperative animals.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the DWR taking all but one cow bison hunt away next year? I remember reading a flier at the rac that said something to that effect.
Anyway sorry that you had a bad expirence.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you did not enjoy your hunt. 

Just curious, how many days did you spend scouting for bison down there before your once in a lifetime hunt? 

Based on your scouting:
Where were the animals in times of good weather? Where did they go when they got some hunting pressure? How did they react to weather? 

If I were hunting the Henries in December, I would certainly expect to be hunting in some deep snow, I am surprized that you did not take snowmobiles. 

It is always a difficult hunt there. A freind got a nice bull this year there around Thanksgiving. They spent several weeks scouting this season before their hunt, and it still took them 8 days to fill the tag.

Maybe, you did alot more scouting, and that is why you expected to fill your tag in 4 days?

I have spent alot more than a thousand bucks on a hunt in which I did not harvest an animal. However, I never felt like it was wasted time or money. No thanks on the Vegas advice, I prefer the time in outdoors, with family, even if I do not fill my tag.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Gary - sorry the hunt didn't work out better. I know you were really looking forward to this one. And a tough hunt without your boy with you - that's a tough one brother. Tough in deed. I hope the holidays will find you and your family well this year. God bless you and your family, and especially your grandkids on this first Christmas.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bummer, I had a great time and we didn't see any until the 8th day (You know, when rock 'n' roll was created.  ).

I expected the hunt to be difficult and would never fault the DWR for me not harvesting an animal. It's not like a salesman came to my door to talk me out of 4-500 dollars, telling tall tales of shooting buff from the road.

When we finally did spot them, they were at 10,500 feet and 3 miles from the nearest road, Exciting. We made the trek, it was cold as hell, blowing 35 miles and hour and getting dark fast. We pushed as far as our bodies and the cover would allow and took the shot. The wind knocked my bullets down and I wasn't even close.

I thought it was an awesome hunt for the same reasons you thought it sucked. I guess it just comes down to expectations. I expected to spend the entire hunt down there, I expected to hunt buffalo.

This is not aimed directly at you Gary, but I personally don't understand how someone who draws an LE or OIL doesn't spend every day alloted to hunt, hunting, and on top of that (I guess this part is directed at you) foregoes accountability in lieu of the DWR being the conspiratorial fall guy for someone not exhausting all possibilities to get the job done. I am in no way saying that people should have equal priorities, but it can't always be the fault of the other guy.

Sorry you didn't have a better time and I understand that you may have had other things exacerbating the downsides and affecting the overall experience, so in my judgement, know that there are many grains of salt.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I accept the criticism from all who did. Please understand that harvesting would have been great, but.... My big complaint is the stacking of hunt after hunt after hunt with no time for the animals to have a break. And that is the DWR's fault. I think they expect several not to fill tags and over sell permits to make money in the process. I could see that it was futile for me on 4 wheelers, as I had planned on staying as long as it took. But to take two days out of the hunt to drive back to Hyrum to get snowmobiles just didn't make sense to me. So I came home.

There was some fun involved. It was great to spend time with my bro-in-law, and we did see some awesome buck deer on our way to and back from Staton Pass. I also wanted to let people who were going on the next hunt to know what to expect. But I also ached for my son, as he should have been there with me, in person, not just in spirit. You may find this strange, but he did let me know he was not allowed to help me find an animal. See! I told you. Strange, but true.

The locals I talked to were amazed that there was so much snow that we couldn't get around to the places we needed. We went to places where they had been in the spring and summer, but they had all been pushed out of those areas up to the higher, nearly inaccessible places. I can't walk for three miles in two to three feet of snow anymore. I'm 59, and the mileage on the old bod just won't allow it. During the pheasant hunt, I walked for hours in a day, but that wasn't in snow or extremely severe inclines, etc., that you find in the mountains. The arthritis is beating me up that way. Most remember I had a hip replacement a bit over a year ago. The hip feels better, but the soft tissue around it still hurts. My left hip may need replacing in the future, as it bothers me and gives out sometimes. Both knees are arthritic, as is my right ankle. I have two herniated disks, L4 and L5 in my lower back, have had surgery for that, and have arthritis in that area as well. All you young bucks try coping with that and get around the mountains like you do now. I used to be able to do 10 mile plus hikes for hunting. Those days are gone. I'll tell ya what, growing old ain't fer wooses! 

Maybe I should have just gone to a ranch and paid for a bison that way. I guess it would be fun if it was like was stated in another post on bison hunting. But no, I don't just want to walk out and shoot a cow standing in a fenced pasture. That's ridiculous to even suggest.

I've been hunting longer than many of you have been alive, and have taken my share of animals over the years. I can't even remember how many deer I've killed in Utah, or pronghorn for that matter. I have killed one buck pronghorn, but I've only had one tag. I've killed 6 or 8 elk, and an untold number of pheasants, ducks, grouse, etc. SO don't talk to me about not knowing what a quality hunt is. I have watch, over the last 45 years, how the hunting has gone downhill, and have seen all the blame being thrown around. But when the DWR higher ups won't even listen to their own biologists, then something is definitely wrong. I am friends with one of the now retired biologists from Northern Utah, and you ought to hear what he has to say.

Well, enough complaining and whining for one or two days. Good luck to all who have late hunts. I hope you have a better experience than I have had.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been on 2 buffalo hunts down on the Henries, both in the last 5 years, 1 was early and 1 was late. In 30+ years hunting both hunts rank right up there with the most memorable and to think I was not the "hunter" on either hunt.
Gary I cannot give you any sympathy, sorry. When you applied for a later hunt you should have known the hunts were "stacked" one right after another, if you did not then shame on you for not doing your due diligence on a OIL permit! It has been this way for as long as I can remember.
Not having snow machines hunting a 11,000ft southern Utah mountain in december is not the smartest thing you have ever done.
It amazes me every year the people who think the Henries is an easy hunt.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well the DWR doesnt manage for everyone to have a 100% success rate. They cannot control the weather. Your hunt might have been more enjoyable if the weather was better, but I would have atleast thought about bring some snowmobiles incase the snow was to deep since you can hit some pretty nasty drifts.

It's always better to be more prepared for a hunt then unprepared.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

> I think they expect several not to fill tags


Bingo! tags are not given out according to everyone harvesting. they are given out according to population and what percentage of those tags will be filled without negatively effecting the population. just cause you didn't see animals and were ill equipped doesn't mean they aren't there.

and about the cow elk hunt, i don't know why people put in for hunts that are primarily on private ground then gripe they have no where to hunt, i mean come on think about it. I did that exact same thing 12 years ago and i didn't want to kick the DWR in the arse for it, I wanted to kick my own butt for being so stupid.

i feel bad things turned out the way it did but it certainly isn't the DWR's fault. and no I don't think the state doesn't do a perfect job but to blame them based on what has been described is unwarranted.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

If the state was really only concerned about making money on these hunts, they would issue harvest objective tags, sell several hundred, then shut the hunt down once the objectives were met. Selling 50 extra tags at $500 each only raises $25,000. They could auction a couple of deer tags or a sheep tag and make far more money. 

I was lucky enough to draw a cow bison permit several years ago. I killed mine on the fourth day. I talked to many others who hunted bison in prior years and learned that four wheelers were in many ways a hindrance because the animals have learned to associate them with people and they flee at the mere sound. I also learned that unpredictable weather was a major problem.We saw bison every day. Most were at extreme long range. All were running including the one I killed. 

According to the 2008 big game report, the mean number of days hunted for bison is 3.8--meaning half of the hunters hunt longer than 4 days. The late season cow hunts have the lowest success. 

My son's friend just killed a bison in Wyoming on the fifth day of his hunt.

No one should expect the Henries to be like Yellowstone. This is a tough hunt. Especially in the late season.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I can understand both sides here I do think that the DWR is somewhat about money. They could give out less tags and have a longer season for the hunter to harvest an animal, but that would mean less $$$. I talked to a biologist and he said if you have more hunts more people will get out because the discouraged ones quit going after a couple of trips so they rely on fresh troops. I know this year on the Anthro West cow area that just finished on the 20th I hunted 6 days and saw 3 mature bulls. I went after 2 snowstorms and you could see if there were any fresh tracks. There were very few and those that you did see appeared to be bulls. I have hunted this unit for 20 years and have always been able to find the elk. So far this year there has been 4 seasons for cows and still another in January. There is a difference in the way they are managing the units now as to how they did 10 years ago. I guess this explains why their were tags left for over the counter sales it took some time for them to sell out. Some units had a disclaimer about low success but this wasn't one of the units with the disclaimer. As I said it shouldn't be a cake walk but their should also be a reasonable opportunity to harvest a animal.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> Another example was this years Parker Mt. doe pronghorn hunt. The first one opened right after the buck hunt closed. The animals were so skittish, that they were running as soon as they saw or heard a vehicle or human. Getting with 500 yards was extremely tough. ... We were able to manage one doe. Most people were as we were, frustrated as #$!!.


Fortunately for us, our experience with the first doe antelope hunt this year on the Parker was completely different than yours. My 14 year old niece was able to harvest her first "big game" animal on opening day of the hunt. Getting within shooting distance was not a problem for us.

Like many have mentioned in round-about ways -- your hunt is simply what you make of it. If you had a bad experience, maybe you need to look in the mirror and ask yourself what you could have done differently to make it better. Blame cannot, and should not, be pointed at the DWR.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I might be wrong, but the UDWR presented 2 avenues for reducing the Henry Mtn buffalo herd. The herd was well over objective and the land management agencies, ranchers and Henry Mtn Buffalo working group all wanted to reduce the numbers to the agreed upon objective. So the UDWR gave 2 plans. The first Plan would gave lots of permits in one year to reduce the numbers. The second Plan was to reduce the herd over the course of two years. The Wildlife Board chose which Plan to adopt. 

We hunted buffalo with my Dad on the Henry Mtns in 1999. 12 days of hunting, saw buffalo 2 days, ate tag soup. The UDWR sells hunting permits, not harvest permits. But I do understand the frustration-- just wait until the Wildlife Board implements 25 straight days of gun hunting on our deer herds.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

> As I said it shouldn't be a cake walk but their should also be a reasonable opportunity to harvest a animal.


Define reasonable?! It is hunting for hell sakes. If there are animals somewhere in the "area" then that is reasonable opportunity. I feel that it is reasonable to hike 5 miles off a road and mabye see an animal, other guys think it is within reason to ride an atv and harvest an animal. Hunting is fair chase. Just cause the opportunity to pull the trigger on a buffalo wasn't there for the hunter does not mean there was not opportunity to kill an animal. Opportunity, I feel, is earned and not given. When I hunt I don't feel that I should be *given* the opportunity to harvest but rather go out there and *earn* the opportunity. And if I don't harvest or even see an animal that doesn't mean I had no opportunity it just means I didn't find the opportunity, but i know opportunity was out there somwhere. Sometimes opportunity is just a sly ole dog!



> The UDWR sells hunting permits, not harvest permits


BINGO!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

he is right about the Ogden/south cache elk hunt. Too much private property and not a whole lot of elk being shot compared to the amount of tags sold it seems. Gary makes a good point.

But 4 days? Doesn't seem like a good amount of time to do squat. Im sorry you didn't get more days afield Gary. Theres always the other states! Or ranches! :mrgreen:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Some of you need to read my posts a bit closer and not just skim. I do take a lot of the blame for no success, but as I stated, since I was originally told, by locals as well as others who had done the hunt, that I wouldn't need snow machines, but that 4 wheelers were all I needed, that's what I took down. When I found that after 4 days of 4 wheeling and walking out on ridges to glass and not seeing a thing, I realized that I needed snowmobiles. It would have taken two days to drive back home and get them, which would have only given me 1 day more to hunt. To me, it wasn't worth the expense. Had it been a 14 day hunt, I probably would have made the extra trip. No, I expected a very hard hunt. I said that before as well. But in my poor opinion, this is not a quality hunt, it's more of a crap shoot hunt. And had I known what I know now, I wouldn't have put in for that hunt. I just feel bad that, having learned from my mistakes, I will never have the opportunity again, and that really sucks.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

1. Re Ogden/So Cache, the DWR is very clear. Obtain permission before applying for a permit. So if its impossible to get permission by Jan 31, dont apply or roll the dice.

2. Re Bison Hunt. Utah is unique in that we have one of the last free ranging herds in the world. Supply and demand. To hunt the descendants of the bison which were subsisted upon by the indigenous peoples of this land reaches deeply into our primoridal souls. Know the cards before you deal regarding how the hunts are set up. I hunted limited elk on a hunt where the PRESSURE WAS IN MY FAVOR FROM NEIGHBORING AREAS.

Yet, I decided years ago that the risk/reward of the Bison hunt was not for me in the Henrys. I do not want a canned hunt yet there are reasonable comprises out there for a good buffalo hunt for the same money.

3. Parker Mtn hunt? I have been there. They were skittish as hell. You would even show your face and they would disappear starting at 1/2 mile and quickly put down another mile. What was supposed to be a an easy hunt for my teenage daughter who has severe asthma and sage brush and animal dander allergies, turned out to be one the most technically difficult hunts I have ever been on. We even had to drop 2000 to 4000 vertical feet on any given night so she could breathe easier at night while sleeping; and therefore so could I. We busted our butts.

We finally, after 2 1/2 days, found where they were crossing (tracks everywhere) a plateau and just sat down in the middle of nowhere and hid in the sage. I mean I felt silly...like sitting down in the middle of a football stadium like a kid with noboby there.

Eventually, here came the vehicles and here came the antelope....hundreds within a 50 to 100 yards.

[attachment=0:34jfmun2]Daughters First Big Game.jpg[/attachment:34jfmun2]

That having been said, I agree in general with the principal Gary Dunn is trying to illustrate. Just look at the new Turkey draw. Anybody can have a tag. But they know the percentage harvest will be the same. **** smart business move on DWRs part. They will make big money but the May Turkeys will almost be unhuntable except for a few hard core turkey hunters.

Utah is a big ranch. And DWR is the Ranch owner. And the biologists are the General Foremen. Dedicated hunters, graduate students in wildlife biology and DWR entry level staff are the ranchhands. DWR Officers are the enforcers. Certain interest groups are the shareholders.

And you and I are the johns who are addicted to the drugs they distribute-Pure, primoridal, adrenaline.

I cant wait for my next fix! :?


----------



## Redfly (Dec 22, 2009)

Hunting for Bison in Utah's Henry Mountains is like any other and can be easy for a few but very difficult for most. We all forget that there is some luck involved with any hunt and some do get lucky, but the majority have to put in the time and experience to find success.

No hunter has any reason to blame anyone but his/herself for a bad hunt. A hunt is enjoyable in many ways and the harvest doesn't make or break it for me. If so, I would have quit a long time ago. Set expectations low and then plan ahead for all aspects of a Henry Mountain Buffalo hunt. Everyone seems to know it all and I have yet to hear anyone say that they just had a little luck on their side. I have seen Buffalo run from an ATV for only a few hundred yards off the road on an early hunt and then stop to feed within shooting range. I have also seen herds flee from what seemed to be no sounds, but just a glimpse of us from over a mile away. You can't figure everything out on a hunt and if you think you have, you are then humbled aren't you? 

Planning for a Henry Mountain late season Buffalo hunt takes a lot of preparation, knowledge of the area, ability to move around, horses, atv's, 4x4, guides and everything else you can find or afford. Not to mention an ability to ignore the cold and wind. You can have all this and still never see a Buffalo unless you have seen them before during the season when you plan to hunt. If you plan a December hunt, then you better go check things out a few years prior. You will find them in their same feeding ranges from one year to the next, but if you don't know where those are then you better be living right. 

We will be hunting the late hunt and will let you know how our preparations pay off.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

dunn_gary......

I know you expected some criticism on this thread. ( I think you've handled quite well ) To me, most of the comments seem to reflect the honest feelings of some our other members. Criticism, good or bad, I think this has been a good informative thread. 

Quite an experience you had on the Henries, not something most of us will see in our lifetime. I could imagine you spent more time pushing snow and fighting the elements than you spent hunting. Too bad Gary, I guess some things are never meant to be. 

I appreciate your comments and honesty concerning the situation....it's a good lesson for us all. I think I'll put in for an early hunt and try to avoid what you went through !!!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks .45. Your are one of the few that got it! I hope my post will help others find the success they seek.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

The dwr can not win. If they dont give enough tags for oil and le hunts, everyone complains that there is not enough opportunity, it will take 20 years to draw ect. If they try and give more tags for more opportunity for hunters then its all about the money, they dont care about the animals or hunters ect. :roll:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Fishracer said:


> The dwr can not win. If they dont give enough tags for oil and le hunts, everyone complains that there is not enough opportunity, it will take 20 years to draw ect. If they try and give more tags for more opportunity for hunters then its all about the money, they dont care about the animals or hunters ect. :roll:


That's some catch.

*Yossarian:* Is Orr crazy? 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: *Of course he is. He has to be crazy to keep flying after all his close calls he's had. 
*Yossarian:* Why can't you ground him? 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: * I can, but first he has to ask me. 
*Yossarian:* That's all he's gotta do to be grounded? 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: *That's all. 
*Yossarian:* Then you can ground him? 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: * No. Then I cannot ground him. 
*Yossarian:* Aah! 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: *There's a CATCH!
*Yossarian:* A catch? 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: * Sure. Catch-22. Anyone who wants to get out of combat isn't really crazy, so I can't ground him. 
*Yossarian:* Ok, let me see if I've got this straight. In order to be grounded, I've got to be crazy. And I must be crazy to keep flying. But if I ask to be grounded, that means I'm not crazy anymore, and I have to keep flying. 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: * You got it, that's Catch-22. 
*Yossarian:* Whoo... That's some catch, that Catch-22. 
*Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: * It's the best there is.


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

dunn_gary,

I'm jealous of your experience. I will never get the opportunity to spend even one day hunting buffalo in Utah. I thank the DWR and especially the sportsman groups for providing the opportunity. Thank you for providing what information you did for future hunters.

Once again I'm jealous of the experience.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have hunted Bison on the Henries 6 times. My Dad, My Bro., My two nephews, My daughter and My..self. EVERY one of the hunts have been difficult. We have learned several tricks over the years to make us successful. It is not easy.
I sent my daughters story to one of the big hunting magazines. They told me that they weren't going to use it because Buffalo hunting is not intresting to readers and its too easy to get them in essence. I said "you haven't read the story, have you." He admitted that he hadn't and promised that he would. He emailed me back and said, "Yes, I want to use it." People have NO idea what the Henry mountains are like and the vast amount of area that these critters can be located. To me it is still a great hunt and a challenge that I welcome. My other bro has one point under max and has been putting in for the Island. I believe that he is going to be on the Henry's this fall.


----------



## Redfly (Dec 22, 2009)

The December 23rd hunt for Bison on the Henry Mountains is over for us now and I promised to send a report. Well...it was not easy as expected, but very memorable for the whole group. The guides had prepared our camp two days before the hunt and had done quite a bit of tracking the two weeks previous. Camp included 3 camp trailers, two wall tents, two generators, 3 4x4 trucks, 10 horses, two horse trailers, 2 guides, 2 camp hands, lots of food, coal and wood.

We awoke at 5:30am the first day to a prepared breakfast for the group by the guide staff. They were feeding, watering and saddling the horses to trailer them. A drive of 25 minutes awaited us even though we were set up at a camp near the mountains. Breakfast was served at 6am and we left camp with the trucks, trailers and horses at 6:30am. Shortly after leaving camp we got stuck on a hill due to the 8 inches of snow that fell the previous 24 hours. After putting on chains, we drove and again were stopped as another party had jack-knifed their vehicle and horse trailer in front of us. We then slid down the hill to be jack-knifed as well. Our goal was to be riding the horses into our area at 7am and we were on schedule until this happened. When all was said and done we left on horses at 10:30am and way late of our plan. As it turns out, two accidents happened within 15 miles of our camp and one person died in a roll over on the freeway going through Capitol Reef Nat'l Park. One track was found which was likely a lone bull. Back to camp the first day at 6pm. Though the guides were well prepared, the first day still ended up very difficult.

Second day started similar to the first except we did get on the horses at 7am. About 13-15 miles later, we found our herd and shot the biggest cow we could find around 8 years old. The animal was down at 2pm and gutted by 3pm. The guides decided that the animal would have to be packed out the next day as it was too late and not possible to be safely done today. A good decision as we still had a 13+ mile ride out. It was dark when we got back to camp.

The third day (Christmas Day) we left late as we celebrated by driving out to find cell service and call our families. Started riding around noon and got to the animal at 3pm. The guides quartered the animal by 4pm, got it loaded on the pack horses by 4:30pm and we rode out at 5pm after warming near a fire. With only an hour of light left, our challenge was to get past some sketchy cliffs and canyons on the horses and back into the main canyon for the long ride out. Under moon light and sub zero temps, we made it back to our horse trailers at 8:30pm. It was very cold but little wind which made it more bearable. The snow and ice on top of the rock made it almost impossible to reach this herd without very good horses and knowledgeable guides. 

This hunt could have been exponentially more difficult without the preparations of guides as well as us. A do it yourself trip to the Henry's for a Bison is not for the weary or tenderfoot for sure. Late hunts especially! Temps were as low as -15 and never got above 39 during any of the days. You better plan well, spend a lot of time on the mountain prior to the hunt and hope for a bit of luck as well. If not, you better hire a guide as it will pay off. At least it did for this hunt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That story is magazine worthy Redfly !!!

Any chance of sharing some pictures so my imagination doesn't have to work so hard ? 

Good story and good success Redfly, thanks and congrats !!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow what a great story there. glad to hear you guys got one down. yea can we see the pic please and congrats on the Bison.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

The remoteness and the weather extremes of the Henry Mountains present unique challenges. There are no convenience stores.

My cow hunt a few years ago was in October. Temperatures at night were in the 20s, but the days would warm to nearly 80.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

love the story redfly. especially the part about riding horses in the dark. I just finished a challenging hunt myself and I find these kinds of hunts are the most memorable and satisfying. Congrats on your success. Oh one question, how much does a bison quarter usually weigh?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

And another question: how much did it cost to hire the guides? Ruough estimate would be fine.


----------



## lsorenso (Sep 26, 2009)

I am not criticizing you at all, but I have spent alot of time on the henries, and NO it is not the DWR's fault. These are some of the most rugged and tough mountains in the world to hunt. I have been guiding hunters for quite a few years, and only had one go without his buffalo, and that is cause he quit on the third day. He said, "this ain't buffalo hunting, this is like hunting sheep in Alaska!" I just don't think people really come prepared for this hunt, by prepared I mean mentally, and with all the necessary gear to do it. Alot of people go to the henries and think it is just a slam dunk hunt. As you know now it is not, it is **** tough. When we go we have horses, sleds, wheelers and all other necessary gear with us, because as you know it is a hell of a long ways to go without the gear needed. I am just saying that instead of blaming someone else, or the DWR for your bad hunt, maybe you should do your homework before applying for the permit, ask someone about the henries, nobody will tell you they are the most easy and fun mountains to hunt. Also, I know most hunters like to do it yourself, but if you are investing that much money and time into a once in a lifetime hunt, maybe look into a guide/outfitter with the knowledge of the mountains, and an idea of what you are getting into, yeah nobody in their right mind is gonna hunt the henries for nothing but it may make or break your hunt. I personally believe the DWR is doing a great job with the deer and bison on the henries. We have killed several BC class bulls in the last several years, and a few cows. I think that if you put the time in you can and will get a quality animal on that hunt.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

That's all great, If you can afford the guide(s). My complaint, is not that I wasn't successful, it is that these poor animals are hunted over much too long a time with no rest in between the hunts. The animals need a break, and that is the DWR's fault. They schedule the hunts. I could go on, but we're beating a dead horse here.


----------

